# Home made buffer, what do you think?



## stevers (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi All,
This is what I did this weekend. Had the motor, had the arbor, had the pads, had the belt and had the time. I realize the pads aren't the correct type. I will pick up a couple of softer cloth ones as soon as I can. 
It spins at somewhere in the neighborhood of 1600 to 1750 RPM's. The switch on the front controls it. It's the switch that was on the motor when it was on a drill press, so it will control the motor fine. I tossed together the box from Maple scraps I had around. 
Here are a couple of picks,












So, what'd ya think? Did a good job of keeping me busy for a few hours. 

By the way, is this polishing compound what I need? I know the one is Tripoli. But what about the other one, the White Finishing Rouge? Is that similar to White Diamond? Here's a pick,






Thanks for looking,,,,,, and confirming how <s>cheap</s> frugal I am.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 22, 2008)

Not bad Steve, my only thought would to build a box top for it to keep it clean.  I have been keeping my eye open for an arbor head to make a buffer myself.


----------



## stevers (Jan 22, 2008)

Your in luck Lee, it's for sale. 5 easy payments of $59.95 and it's yours.[}][8D]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 22, 2008)

If the Jet 'white finishing rouge' is the same as the Ryobi 'white finishing rouge', then yes, it's basically white diamond. Why are your buffing wheels green? Looks like you been using axle grease to buff with! hehe


----------



## stevers (Jan 22, 2008)

Not quite. Those were buffing wheels for polishing metal. I used them to polish a few shell casing also. Like I said, I need to get a couple of good ones.

I was hoping that was the correct compound. I thought it looked pretty good. The folks at the Woodworkers Emporium are not the most helpful bunch you have ever met. To busy with regulars and trying to sell machines.


----------



## R2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nifty Stevers!![]


----------



## JWW (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice setup. Time well spent and a lot of money saved! (plus it kept you out of trouble)


----------



## DocRon (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job! I have a similar setup for metal polishing, I use the Beall system for wood. Just one thought - you might want to cobble together some sort of guard for the belt to keep your fingers and sleeves out of it.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks Good Steve.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice setup but how do you keep it from dancing across your workbench?


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice.  Always like new ideas.


----------



## barkisini (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice work!

Brings back memories of a similar setup I made when back in high school (many, many years ago). I used a wheel on an arbor, mounted on a board and powered by an old washinging machine motor. Not much to look at, but provided many years of service.

Yours is obviously much better looking but, as I said, brings back a lot of memories. 

Again, very nice work, and use it in good health.

Cheers,

John B.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job Steve .. just like the FirePiston I just read about, your project has sparked me into wanting to be back out in the garage .. sorry for the horrible pun ..


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 22, 2008)

That looks like a nice job.  I would have preferred to see the switch placed at the front of the buffer so there was no temptation to reach over the turning wheels to turn it off.


----------



## stevers (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DWK5150_
> 
> Nice setup but how do you keep it from dancing across your workbench?



I clamp it down to the edge of the work bench.



> Originally posted by Randy
> That looks like a nice job. I would have preferred to see the switch placed at the front of the buffer so there was no temptation to reach over the turning wheels to turn it off.



I placed the switch there because I ran out of cord and didn't want to extend it. 

I hope to be able to pick up some buffer wheels soon and give it a try. Thanks for all the comps.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your idea. I can use this.


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 23, 2008)

Great use of "extra" stuff hanging around the shop! I love the set up, good work!


----------



## intillzah (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice setup.....


----------



## stevers (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks folks. That's why I have trouble throwing stuff away.


----------

